# Remplacement vitre ipod tpouch 3



## jcfaggia (22 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Ce post pour rendre compte de mon expérience perso lors du remplacement  par moi même de la vitre cassée de mon itouch 3.
Vu le prix exhorbitant demandé par Apple à 190 , j'ai parcouru tous les sites et   forums proposant les solutions  à ce problème qui semble  toucher pas mal de monde. 
Il existe evidemment des alternatives.
-Des ateliers indépendants facturant la réparation entre 80 et 100 , ce qui est déjà mieux. 
Le problème est celui de la garantie Apple qui saute si on fait réparer ailleurs. C'est un faux problème, parce que si on envoie un appareil vitre cassée qui a une panne différente , je suis sûr qu'on se fait renvoyer dans les cordes, Apple ayant le pain et le couteau pour imputer le problème à la chute de l'appareil.
Donc, vitre cassée = PLUS DE GARANTIE de toutes façons, on peut, sans rien perdre, faire réparer où l'on veut.

- Vitre de rechange proposée entre 18 et 60   sur le Web.
J'ai finalement décidé d' effectuer le réparation moi même, étant bricoleur et minutieux. J'ai donc cherché conseils et tutoriaux, et là, j'ai eu beaucoup de mal à me faire une idée précise de la façon d'y arriver.
J'ai trouvé de tout, depuis celui qui a réparé les doigts ds le nez, jusqu'à celui qui a tout cassé et ne touche plus aucun outil.
Aucun des tutos que j'ai vus ( très peu sur itouch 3) n'est précis en ce qui concerne la façon de démonter le vitre, ni sur l'outillage nécessaire.
J'ai pris mon courage à deux mains, j'ai commandé une vitre sur un site (je n'en recommande aucun, il y en a des dizaines entre eBay et Price minister par exemple) et, quitte à faire j'ai trouvé un fournisseur à Nice  pour 18  ( oui dix huit).
Vite commandée et  vite reçue, tuto sur le web ( incomplet, comme d'hab.) je déballe la précieuse vitre qui en fait est composée de deux vitres collées ensemble, la vitre de dessous (qui n'était pas cassée) comportant une nappe et un connecteur. Elle représente l'élément capteur tactile.
Je précise que, sur mon appareil, la fonction tactile fonctionnait, seule la vitre était cassée.
Pour le démontage, il faut savoir que cette vitre est collée sur un chassis en plastique noir, bordé d'un joint, qui s'insère dans la coque inox de l'itouch. C'est l'elasticité du chassis qui assure sa mise en place. Il n'est pas fourni avec la vitre et il faut éviter de l'abîmer, ce que j'ai fait ( l'abîmer) en suivant un conseil idiot de découper tout le tour avec un cutter. Ne faites surtout pas ça, c'est inutile. Ceci dit, j'ai quand même tout remonté sans mal.
Pour déboiter la vitre et son chassis, j'ai utilisé un jeu de tournevis horlogerie, une lime à ongles métallique et un cutter.
J'avais commandé l'outillage conseillé, totalement inadapté et inutile.
Il faut impérativement commencer par le coté droit, le connecteur étant situé en haut à gauche de l'écran.
En tatonnant avec un tournevis trés fin , j'ai trouvé un endroit oû l'on peut l'insérer un peu profondément et faire doucement levier. C'est à 2/3 cm du haut de l'appareil. Attention : il faut insérer entre le filet noir et la coque et non pas entre la vitre et le filet noir. C'est là que ça se déboîte. C'est assez délicat de ne pas marquer le métal, mais on y arrive. Il y a un autre endroit un peu plus bas.
Dès que l'on arrive à soulever un peu, on insère un autre petit tournevis,  puis un autre, un peu comme des démonte pneus de vélo, et, en faisant levier doucement, la vitre se déboite en s'ouvrant comme un livre.
Il faut débrancher la nappe de connection, même si on l'abîme ce n'est pas grave puisqu'on change tout. A ce stade, attention à l'écran, il est tout nu !
Il faut ensuite décoller le chassis en plastique qui est collé sur la vitre par de l'adhesif double face (très puissant). En chauffant au sèche cheveux, on le décolle facilement au cutter.
Ensuite gratter le vieille colle pour éviter une surépaisseur, recoller le chassis sur la vitre neuve, ( avec la vitre j'avais reçu l'adhesif découpé à la forme).
On reconnecte la nappe, un essai avant de fermer et on emboîte l'ensemble.
J'ai mis un peu plus d'1 heure et tout marche à merveille.
Pour être complet, je sais j'aurais dû faire des photos, mais j'avais la tête ailleurs...
Je sais, j'aurais dû tout redémonter pour faire un tuto, mais là, le courage m'a manqué. A la prochaine casse, je le fais, c'est promis.
J'espère que ces explications serviront à tous ceux qui ont fait tomber leur appareil et refusent de payer le prix du neuf pour une réparation somme toute, assez simple à effectuer.
A déconseiller toutefois aux cardiaques, parkinsoniens, irascibles et impatients de toute nature, il faut être ZEN !
Bonne chance aux audacieux, comme on dit : we can !


----------



## dofre b (23 Mars 2010)

j'ai fait pareil avec mon iphone 3GS, tout c'est bien passer sauf que maintenant la batterie ce vide en 4 heures, il n'a plus de wifi, ni de bluetooth et il chauffe quand je le synchronise  , j'ai toute essayer, restauration dfu, re-changement de vitre,.... rien ni fait. alors prenaient garde a ce genre de manipulation....


----------



## jcfaggia (23 Mars 2010)

dofre b a dit:


> j'ai fait pareil avec mon iphone 3GS, tout c'est bien passer sauf que maintenant la batterie ce vide en 4 heures, il n'a plus de wifi, ni de bluetooth et il chauffe quand je le synchronise  , j'ai toute essayer, restauration dfu, re-changement de vitre,.... rien ni fait. alors prenaient garde a ce genre de manipulation....


  J'ai omis de préciser qu'avant de toucher, j'avais contrôlé le bon fonctionnement  de l'appareil.
De façons à être sûr de ne pas intervenir si la casse avait pu provoquer une autre panne.
Vu ce qu'on touche pour changer la vitre, je pense que l'on peut difficilement provoquer tous ces bugs. Il a dû se passer autre chose ds ton appareil.


----------

